# Leaves turning brown



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi guys! 
We need help determining the reason for this:








and:









We can't seem to figure out the cause. 
Thanks!

-cocoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey there! Some extra information will help us diagnose your plant's ailment. 
What's the hardness of your water? General hardness to be specific.
And what's your lighting like?
How many fish in your tank, and what is the size of the tank (aka bioload)?

Thanks!


----------

